# Michael Kors Holdings Limited (KORS)



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

It's down *-25%* this week and down *-50%* in the last one year period.

I'm probably trying to catch a falling knife here, but ...... I went ahead and bought today. 

Looking for a bounce back.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Apple Watch effect. Smartwatches are going to decimate the mid-tier watch industry. FOSL is also down 30% over the last year.

I don't know much about KORS and to what extent they are dependent on watch revenues, so it could be oversold.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

avrex said:


> It's down *-25%* this week and down *-50%* in the last one year period.


That's *anchoring bias* at its finest. -25% / -50% doesn't tell you anything about value. Classic example: Nortel.


----------



## moose (Nov 19, 2013)

Although only time will tell if this is a good move or not, I would be weary of the trade. I only say this because MK is (as far as I know with my limited knowledge) is in the fashion industry which is rapidly changing. All of a sudden, consumers might decide MK is no longer _the _brand and all flock to another competitor...

I am reluctant to hold any fashion, clothing, footwear stock for this reason. The exceptions (which I don't yet own) would be nike, under armour. I think those guys aren't going anywhere and can easily re-invent themselves and their products.

I hope it goes well for you


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Michael Kors: lack of luxury - FT.com


----------

